# Ethan Oliver Ralph's Education



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jun 22, 2022)

One of the biggest obstacles many a well-seasoned Aylawg will cite in Ralph's ability to find employment outside of The Killstream is his education and credentials. According to Ethan Ralph's LinkedIn profile, he graduated with a Bachelor's Degree in Political Science (it should be noted that this, however, is a blatant lie- as Ethan has claimed to have dropped out of College). Many people will tell you that Humanities majors are notoriously unprofitable in general- and there are many, many horror stories of people struggling with gaining meaningful employment after graduating with Political Science degrees in particular. It should be noted that The Killstrea is listed as Ethan Ralph's one and only source of employment.








He would also appear to be an alumni (or rather, dropout) from South Carolina Upstate. In the years to follow he would bemoan the insanely high student loans he accumulated (of which he outright refused to pay "out of principle"- thereby ruining his credit and laying the foundations for legal garnishment of his wages) and claim his degree was "worthless".

However- there is an alternate view... Ralph, if you're reading this- please recognize that Joshua "Null" Moon does not, in fact, have a Master's Degree, P.h.D., or even Post-Bachelorette Certificate of any kind. I don't know about you, my fellow Kiwis, but if Ralph started taking out even more student loans so he could get a Master's Degree in something like Journalism or Political Science I would be utterly felted and owned by the bravery of the Ralphamale to continue his education!


----------



## Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH (Jun 22, 2022)

That stupid fuck flew to a foreign country as an own twice and got his ass beat just as many times.

LMAO at education. The only way he'd have obtained a degree is if he found it in a cereal box.


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph is to broke to get his degree. hes a ralphamale baby he bows to no education department the only education he needs is from the streets.


----------



## Barrister (Jun 22, 2022)

Dear Leader Pol Pot said:


> Ralph is to broke to get his degree. hes a ralphamale baby he bows to no education department the only education he needs is from the streets.


He's exactly the kind of person who would add "Attended School of Hard Knocks" to the education tab of his Facebook profile, and in all honesty I'm surprised that he bothered to lie about it on his LinkedIn given his smug attitude towards higher education in general.


----------



## Blitzsneed (Jun 22, 2022)

>LinkedIn
You can add literally everything to your "resume" there. Unless Ralph is willing to post his diploma with his own hand in the picture, it's bullshit. And if he actually posts it and it's a fake it's a forgery and thus a crime.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 22, 2022)

Prinz Scheißenherz said:


> >LinkedIn
> You can add literally everything to your "resume" there. Unless Ralph is willing to post his diploma with his own hand in the picture, it's bullshit. And if he does and it's fake it's a forgery and a crime.


All you have to do is call the college and ask if he received a degree from them.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jun 22, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> All you have to do is call the college and ask if he received a degree from them.


He admits he didn't receive one, but he has a bullshit excuse for it.  What we really need is his transcript to see if he actually passed any classes or if he's lying about the reason he didn't receive a degree.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

Prinz Scheißenherz said:


> >LinkedIn
> You can add literally everything to your "resume" there. Unless Ralph is willing to post his diploma with his own hand in the picture, it's bullshit. And if he actually posts it and it's a fake it's a forgery and thus a crime.


considering he'll post anything to prove he's not a lying piece of shit, like revenge porn, his swamp deed, etc I'm sure he'll post his diploma right away.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jun 22, 2022)

Mundane Ralph said:


> He admits he didn't receive one, but he has a bullshit excuse for it.  What we really need is his transcript to see if he actually passed any classes or if he's lying about the reason he didn't receive a degree.


I know there was a rather byzantine plan by certain Alwags to file a FOIA request on Nick Fuente's high school records, but apparently certain federal privacy laws protect educational records from FOIA requests. I *have* filed FOIA requests before and even helped declassify some documents (mostly about obscure figures convicted of espionage during both world wars)- so I guess requesting an official transcript from the University wouldn't be that much harder. Wil they give them out to just anybody or would you have to prove some credentials ex. being a potential employer? If I get a copy of his official transcript I have a scanning machine at home so I'd just upload it here.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph's degree is a great boon to him!  Many fly-by-night sales organizations state that they require a BA (although they really don't).  One step closer to gainful employment!


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jun 22, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> I know there was a rather byzantine plan by certain Alwags to file a FOIA request on Nick Fuente's high school records, but apparently certain federal privacy laws protect educational records from FOIA requests. I *have* filed FOIA requests before and even helped declassify some documents (mostly about obscure figures convicted of espionage during both world wars)- so I guess requesting an official transcript from the University wouldn't be that much harder. Wil they give them out to just anybody or would you have to prove some credentials ex. being a potential employer? If I get a copy of his official transcript I have a scanning machine at home so I'd just upload it here.


I'm not sure they'll give it out to anybody except Ralph


----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (Jun 22, 2022)

- PHD in Gunt Bifurcation
- Post Bacharolette in Portuguese Asskicking Receiving (2022; Bachatolette in 2021)
- Masters in Tit Multiplying


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 22, 2022)

One way for Ralph to get out of all that student loan debt?  Sign an exclusivity deal with the Mutter Museum and get an advance. It’s a win-win.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

Prinz Scheißenherz said:


> >LinkedIn
> You can add literally everything to your "resume" there. Unless Ralph is willing to post his diploma with his own hand in the picture, it's bullshit. And if he actually posts it and it's a fake it's a forgery and thus a crime.


Correct. Like how many CEOs can "Gettin' Paper inc." possibly have?


----------



## High Tea (Jun 22, 2022)

He's given different reasons for not receiving his degree. Depending on the day, it's not paying parking tickets, not paying graduation fees or not paying fees associated with the last semester courses.

If you want to include his primary school, it is in the dog thread. I believe he said he dropped out of secondary school and completed a GED.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

High Tea said:


> He's given different reasons for not receiving his degree. Depending on the day, it's not paying parking tickets, not paying graduation fees or not paying fees associated with the last semester courses.
> 
> If you want to include his primary school, it is in the dog thread. I believe he said he dropped out of secondary school and completed a GED.


These are the very generic lies given by all college drop-outs that feel ashamed. Just own it Ralph, you couldn’t even finish HS. 

Ralph just got a bunch of free money from the govt to “go to school” and spent two or three years pissing it away and being confused by the classes he did bother to go to. His writing abilities clearly show a GED man and nothing more.


----------



## Wooper (Jun 22, 2022)

Has Ralph ever talked about his high school experiences? I know Dick is the kind of person who would not shut up about high school if he started. But I don't think I have ever heard Ralph ever talk about high school classes, clubs or maybe sports he played during high school


----------



## Tumbo (Jun 22, 2022)

With the beatdowns he's received as of late even if he wanted to continue his education I'm not sure he'd have enough brain cells left.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 22, 2022)

>Ethan Oliver Ralph's Education

Like Portugal beatdown the first, or like Portugal beatdown 2?


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Jun 22, 2022)

Lmao everyone knows he went to Gunt University


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jun 22, 2022)

Wooper said:


> Has Ralph ever talked about his high school experiences? I know Dick is the kind of person who would not shut up about high school if he started. But I don't think I have ever heard Ralph ever talk about high school classes, clubs or maybe sports he played during high school


IIRC one of his classmates (probably the one who talked to Null) said that he was bullied and that it was the reason he dropped out of high school.
It makes sense with the way he behaves, and especially the obvious he lies he tells about how he was some sort of kingpin when he was in school and everyone was afraid of him or some other retarded shit.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 23, 2022)

Re:*Bullying*- one could make a compelling, sympathetic argument for why someone ends up a failed adult, given such a childhood,  *if it was anyone other than Ralph. *
It is interesting that he has recreated this pattern of being bullied  by his peers into adulthood (such as it is lol) via his addiction to KF. 
Happy to help out, RagePig, as long as it’s entertaining.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 23, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> IIRC one of his classmates (probably the one who talked to Null) said that he was bullied and that it was the reason he dropped out of high school.
> It makes sense with the way he behaves, and especially the obvious he lies he tells about how he was some sort of kingpin when he was in school and everyone was afraid of him or some other retarded shit.


Any idea which high school?  What years he was there?


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Jun 23, 2022)

He might as well have went to the Pentacostal Central Oklahoma School of Mines. Nowhere school for nobodies


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 23, 2022)

ALL YEW HAYDURS AND *SIGH COHTIC* AYELAWGS DID YEW KNOW I *GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL*??????


----------



## WutangLee (Jun 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3419637
> ALL YEW HAYDURS AND *SIGH COHTIC* AYELAWGS DID YEW KNOW I *GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL*??????


Probably just to disprove any claims that he dropped out or got a GED. Which to be honest, isn't really a big deal. I'm actually always interested to hear specifically how high school dropouts manage their lives, it's always endearing, and a humbling experience.


----------



## Wooper (Jun 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3419637
> ALL YEW HAYDURS AND *SIGH COHTIC* AYELAWGS DID YEW KNOW I *GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL*??????


I'm glad that my question made the puppet dance. Look at that repulsive fat neckbeard I guess @Insanely Retarded was right that Ralph was a loser who was bullied in high school.


----------



## anonymong (Jun 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3419637
> ALL YEW HAYDURS AND *SIGH COHTIC* AYELAWGS DID YEW KNOW I *GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL*??????


Kiwi Farms reflection lmfao 







T: https://twitter.com/Schitteniger/status/1540150885254397953/photo/1

A: https://archive.ph/T42Ma


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Jun 24, 2022)

anonymong said:


> Kiwi Farms reflection lmfao
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420015
> ...


in before "them keewee farmers photohackshopped my picture!"


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jun 24, 2022)

Dear Leader Pol Pot said:


> Ralph is to broke to get his degree. hes a ralphamale baby he bows to no education department the only education he needs is from the streets.


To be clear, he's entirely too stupid, headstrong, and broke to get his degree.  He thinks earning a few hundred dollars a day (on a good day) is a living.  That fat retard now has two children he cannot afford, and will be legally compelled to pay for both.  

The chances of Ralph marrying his pet horse are incredibly low, and at some point Neigh will need money to support her 1/2 centaur offspring.


----------



## LaurenLauren (Jun 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3419637
> ALL YEW HAYDURS AND *SIGH COHTIC* AYELAWGS DID YEW KNOW I *GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL*??????


Another W for the Ralphamale. Once again Ralph proves his superiority over the KF trannies. Haters, look on the glory of his diploma, and despair.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 24, 2022)

Wooper said:


> Has Ralph ever talked about his high school experiences? I know Dick is the kind of person who would not shut up about high school if he started. But I don't think I have ever heard Ralph ever talk about high school classes, clubs or maybe sports he played during high school


Never heard him talk about High School or college. Guess being a fat shut-in that lived with his mom his entire 20’s didn’t leave him with many stories he feels like sharing. 

I get the idea that the boring ass TS where Gunt just flips through random clips and occasionally grunts or comments is pretty much how he spent his 20’s. He sat sitting on the sofa in the crack shack with Sandra flipping through TV channels, eating and making occasional comments/dolphin laughs. TS is like reliving those golden decades in front of the TV with mom. 


anonymong said:


> Kiwi Farms reflection lmfao
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420015
> ...


FYI: Plenty of GED programs hold graduation ceremonies too, esp programs aimed at young ppl under 21 that dropped out of HS. 

A plain white tassel isn’t what you see at most American high schools, they generally use two color tassels representing the school’s colors and then their are specific tassels for honor societies and other stuff. 

Why wouldn’t Ralph just show his High School diploma? If he’s got these framed photos handy he certainly has his diploma framed to go with it. 

He should pin his High School diploma to his u-haul blankets to totally own KF.


----------



## Braphamut (Jun 24, 2022)

Ethan learned everything he knows about love from his father, Ronnie.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jun 24, 2022)

Why on earth would Ralph go to a school out of state for a poli-sci degree?

That is up there with going to a private university instead of a public university. 

No wonder his loans are so damn high. What a retard.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 24, 2022)

JustStopDude said:


> Why on earth would Ralph go to a school out of state for a poli-sci degree?
> 
> That is up there with going to a private university instead of a public university.
> 
> No wonder his loans are so damn high. What a retard.


He lived in South Carolina (with his mom) at the time. I'm guessing he went to high school there as well. And of course, that's the earliest I've been able to find for his criminal record.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 24, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> He lived in South Carolina (with his mom) at the time. I'm guessing he went to high school there as well. And of course, that's the earliest I've been able to find for his criminal record.


No one knows the name of the High School that Gunt attended, and the approximate span of years he would have been there?


----------



## JustStopDude (Jun 24, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> He lived in South Carolina (with his mom) at the time. I'm guessing he went to high school there as well. And of course, that's the earliest I've been able to find for his criminal record.


Ah okay that makes a hell of a lot of sense. I kind of forget how white trash tend to be very transient.

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jun 24, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> FYI: Plenty of GED programs hold graduation ceremonies too, esp programs aimed at young ppl under 21 that dropped out of HS.
> 
> A plain white tassel isn’t what you see at most American high schools, they generally use two color tassels representing the school’s colors and then their are specific tassels for honor societies and other stuff.
> 
> ...


Not just that, but his robe is black. Which is almost always used for college graduations.

I recall Ade saying in the corn harvest stream that Ralph told her he didn't graduate from High School. Or something along those lines. It is possibly he got his GED and went to college for a few years.


----------



## anonymong (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm sure I remember Gunt saying he dropped out and got GED later

edit - found this old tweet

T: https://twitter.com/theralphretort/status/338083296330280960?s=21&t=9gQc0j-lKfkaAS8MdpV3Kg

A: https://archive.ph/qPox3


----------



## smellybutthole (Jun 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3419637
> ALL YEW HAYDURS AND *SIGH COHTIC* AYELAWGS DID YEW KNOW I *GRADUATED HIGH SCHOOL*??????


This guy thinks he's going to get lean and fit. He's been morbidly obese every day of his life except for when he was in prison/just got out.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 24, 2022)

anonymong said:


> I'm sure I remember Gunt saying he dropped out and got GED later
> 
> edit - found this old tweet
> 
> ...


Dropping out of school at 15? Damn, that’s hardcore white trash. I bet Ronnie was proud. Most states don’t allow a student to drop out till they hit 16. 

There’s a WJ Kennan High School in Columbia, SC. Guess that’s the school he might have dropped out of. Doesn’t  matter since it would seem Gunt attended High School for less than a year before quitting. 

Strange Gunt was trying to go to a reunion with people that graduated three years after he dropped out. I doubt anyone remembers the fat stinky kid that disappeared after their freshman year.


----------



## Malaika (Jun 24, 2022)

anonymong said:


> I'm sure I remember Gunt saying he dropped out and got GED later
> 
> edit - found this old tweet
> 
> ...


Why cant he stop lying? He didnt get his GED at 16


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 24, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Dropping out of school at 15? Damn, that’s hardcore white trash. I bet Ronnie was proud. Most states don’t allow a student to drop out till they hit 16.
> 
> There’s a WJ Kennan High School in Columbia, SC. Guess that’s the school he might have dropped out of. Doesn’t  matter since it would seem Gunt attended High School for less than a year before quitting.
> 
> Strange Gunt was trying to go to a reunion with people that graduated three years after he dropped out. I doubt anyone remembers the fat stinky kid that disappeared after their freshman year.


Ronnie wasn’t proud.  He would have been proud if Ethan had gotten kicked out for fighting or drugs or impregnating multiple classmates.  Ronnie was ashamed of Ethan because, just like in elementary school, Ethan’s fellow students bullied him so hard he fled.  As far as the Ralph family is concerned, backing down from a fight is the most shameful thing a member of the family could do.  Ethan couldn’t live up to the name his Daddeh gave him.  That’s why PawPaw didn’t give Ethan the ring himself, he was too ashamed of Ethan to do so.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 24, 2022)

anonymong said:


> I'm sure I remember Gunt saying he dropped out and got GED later
> 
> edit - found this old tweet
> 
> ...


I like how absolutely nobody interacted with it, lmao. What a high school cool guy, must've been the socks.
The school he dropped out of?






			https://wjhs.fcsk12.net/
		




N/A
Dropped out in his freshman year, what a loser.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I like how absolutely nobody interacted with it, lmao. What a high school cool guy, must've been the socks.
> The school he dropped out of?
> View attachment 3421245
> 
> ...


Now I wonder how many alumni would remember the Gunt?  I’m willing to bet quite a few.

So WMJH is for kids in grades 7-10 and Academies of West Memphis is the Senior High School, grades 11 and 12.  Academies of West Memphis was West Memphis High School until 2014 when it changed into a “conversion charter school”, whatever that means.  

Anyway, it might be time to reach out to some WJHS/WMHS alumni online, find out exactly what Gunt’s school days were really like.

Oh, BTW, Gunt is NOT a High School dropout.  Gunt dropped out while attending West Junior High School.  Therefore Gunt is a Junior High School dropout.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I like how absolutely nobody interacted with it, lmao. What a high school cool guy, must've been the socks.
> The school he dropped out of?
> View attachment 3421245
> 
> ...


I didn't even know it's possible to drop out from Year 9, it's minimum Year 11 here, many drop out to learn a trade a/k/a being a productive member of the society.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I didn't even know it's possible to drop out from Year 9, it's minimum Year 11 here, many drop out to learn a trade a/k/a being a productive member of the society.


I’m sure it’s possible if your parent withdraws you from classes.  Ethan was being bullied so hard, Sandra pulled him out, same as she’d done in Elementary school.  Avoided the legal issue of him not being educated by letting him lay around the house and then take a community college course to get a GED.


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Jun 24, 2022)

He Who Points And Laughs said:


> To be clear, he's entirely too stupid, headstrong, and broke to get his degree.  He thinks earning a few hundred dollars a day (on a good day) is a living.  That fat retard now has two children he cannot afford, and will be legally compelled to pay for both.
> 
> The chances of Ralph marrying his pet horse are incredibly low, and at some point Neigh will need money to support her 1/2 centaur offspring.



a few hundred dollars a day is quite good, beats what majority of wage slaves get.

Thats about 4000 a month.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 24, 2022)

jimsterlingspronoun said:


> a few hundred dollars a day is quite good, beats what majority of wage slaves get.
> 
> Thats about 4000 a month.


You forgot the part where he said “on a good day”.  Gunt doesn’t have many “good days”.  Let’s be generous and say that half his days are good.  That means he’s pulling in $2k per month.  $24k per year.  That’s well into the poverty range even before the massive price hikes we’ve seen this year and even before $800 per month is taken out for the Ralphatruck note.  This guy is so fucking broke he had to “borrow” Meigh’s credit card to buy a hat.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I didn't even know it's possible to drop out from Year 9, it's minimum Year 11 here, many drop out to learn a trade a/k/a being a productive member of the society.


In the USA a parent/child will be charged with truancy if a kid drops out before 16. Public school attendance is mandatory till age 16. 

Dropping out of Jr High is a new low bar. You usually have to go pre-WW2 to hear about kids that left school at 15…or I guess trailer parks and HUD in the last 30 years.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 24, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> In the USA a parent/child will be charged with truancy if a kid drops out before 16. Public school attendance is mandatory till age 16.
> 
> Dropping out of Jr High is a new low bar. You usually have to go pre-WW2 to hear about kids that left school at 15…or I guess trailer parks and HUD in the last 30 years.


He dropped out at 15, sat at home yelling for mom to make him tendies until she forced him to do something with his life, went to college and completely fucked it up by getting arrested and being, well ralph and getting drunk and arrested. He met that alien looking girl kat, spent 4 years with her getting into gay gate shit while getting completely drunk and retarded until she broke up with him and he cried about it on his website. Sounds like a very cool popular guy.










source/source/source[A]


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> He dropped out at 15, sat at home yelling for mom to make him tendies until she forced him to do something with his life, went to college and completely fucked it up by getting arrested and being, well ralph and getting drunk and arrested. He met that alien looking girl kat, spent 4 years with her getting into gay gate shit while getting completely drunk and retarded until she broke up with him and he cried about it on his website. Sounds like a very cool popular guy.
> View attachment 3422929
> View attachment 3422930
> View attachment 3422932
> ...


lol you think the Kat in the photo from the RalphRetort looks like that middle aged coal burner? Are you blind?


----------



## FFinfo (Jun 24, 2022)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> Not just that, but his robe is black. Which is almost always used for college graduations.
> 
> I recall Ade saying in the corn harvest stream that Ralph told her he didn't graduate from High School. Or something along those lines. It is possibly he got his GED and went to college for a few years.


I'm glad someone else did the graduation autism, I was going to say either his school ran out of money or Ralph somehow got his master's degree in high school with that black robe/cap and white tassel.


anonymong said:


> I'm sure I remember Gunt saying he dropped out and got GED later
> 
> edit - found this old tweet
> 
> ...


But yeah he just got a GED. Which, honestly, isn't even something to be insecure about. Basically saved himself two more years of fucking around.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 24, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> lol you think the Kat in the photo from the RalphRetort looks like that middle aged coal burner? Are you blind?


i mean that picture of her from TRR is literally a decade old, and that twitter account directly links from trr


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> i mean that picture of her from TRR is literally a decade old, and that twitter account directly links from trr


The Twitter account link is from this article https://theralphretort.com/female-gamers-perspective-on-gamergate/
Which is dated 2014. 
Look at the join date for the Twitter account.
Clearly it was deleted and recreated by someone else.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 24, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> The Twitter account link is from this article https://theralphretort.com/female-gamers-perspective-on-gamergate/
> Which is dated 2014.
> Look at the join date for the Twitter account.
> Clearly it was deleted and recreated by someone else.


edited


Spoiler: college girlfriend updated info








this is her twitter, inactive since 2012 https://twitter.com/talktrueblood
https://mobile.twitter.com/clevercruises


			https://www.instagram.com/clevercruises/
		



			https://www.facebook.com/CleverCruisesKat
		



			https://en.gravatar.com/talktrueblood#pic-1
		



			https://www.instagram.com/katyarborough/?hl=en
		



			https://m.facebook.com/people/Kat-Mooney/100009590972710/
		




maybe it's why ralph likes ralph lauren so much










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Jun 25, 2022)

I would lose my fucking mind if I saw Ethan Ralph in a college classroom that would be so funny


----------



## Deathfromabove (Jun 25, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Dropping out of Jr High is a new low bar. You usually have to go pre-WW2 to hear about kids that left school at 15…or I guess trailer parks and HUD in the last 30 years.


I would bet money if Ralph went through HS now he would have been passed through. Schools today try much harder to get at risk youth types through the system.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 25, 2022)

Deathfromabove said:


> I would bet money if Ralph went through HS now he would have been passed through. Schools today try much harder to get at risk youth types through the system.


Oh, I’m sure he would have graduated had he stuck around and attended the legally required numbers of days. HS diplomas in poor areas are akin to participation awards. 

No doubt he was bullied in school just like he is on the internet. Ralph is only tough when he can sit in his uhaul blanket cave and talk shit, we see what happens to him IRL. He got bullied right out of Jr High. 

I also think having to be somewhere at 8 am and stay for seven hours was far too difficult for a guy like Ralph.


----------



## Bertuzzi (Jun 25, 2022)

I think we all know if Ralph actually had some sort of paper from college, it would have been tacked up on the studio wall UHaul blanket years ago. Some selfie with a faggot zoomer takes pride of place; surely a political commentator of the likes of the Ralphamale would show off his BA in Poli Sci as bonafide credentials if it existed?? Especially back when he had something resembling an audience and respect. I’m newish to the Guntosphere, but even the most dedicated alog seems to admit Ralph was something more, once. On top of that, his underlying drive to prove he’s something more than West Memphis trash has always existed, so that degree would have been on screen from Day 1.

The fact he’s spent so much time spinning so many different narratives about his abortion of a college experience at a uni nobody has ever heard of speaks volumes to the level of mental Jimnastics going on. Did he get his degree? Did he drop because fuk collage lul? Did he get a GED? Did he get a GED at 16? Only someone who has no higher education (and, critically, no other success) thinks *this much* about such a pedestrian achievement. Especially when it can be so easily put to rest by posting proof. This retard doxed his full name and college on LinkedIn already, so posting proof has zero downsides. Same for his high school graduation. Obviously to go to college you need high school, so this confirms the GED theory PLUS the fact it wasn’t earned before 17 (otherwise he’d flex his GED at 16 achievement).

A “few credits short” is on the same level as “I coulda gone pro if only my knee hadn’t blown out!” Newsflash - no. Odds are, there was some sort of program requirement he just couldn’t hack. Say. needing at least a B in some core course, probably. Or paying parking fines (this is literally A Thing for some schools...) Who knows. For 99% of people, if you’ve sunk tens of thousands and 3+ years into it, you’ll finish it if you can. Unless, for some reason, you really, really can’t. We can debate the merits of pursuing higher education (esp in fucking poli sci) until the cows come home, but not the merits of finishing your last couple of courses (like a semester at most?) versus no degree whatsoever. Because, at the end of the day, that’s what “a few credits short” is — no degree.

Ralph can’t produce a picture of his high school diploma or his poli sci degree. Pathetic.


----------



## FFinfo (Jun 25, 2022)

Bertuzzi said:


> Because, at the end of the day, that’s what “a few credits short” is — no degree.


Yeah, I've known a few people to drop out of school, mostly crypto-rich people, but nobody with Ralph's living situation. Having even a full semester left is usually worth the hassle for those people. Ralph has no options if the Killstream fails: He's approaching 40 with no work history and a GED as his highest education. It's pretty clear he hasn't secretly been becoming a musician or artist on the side. When the donos dry up - either because he mouths off to Nick Fuentes and loses his last real streaming venue or he gets tossed in the clink again and his paypigs have the habit of donating broken and don't come back - he's completely fucked. He doesn't even need to lose his stream to be fucked if the Vickers had IQ's above freezing and nailed him for child support already.


----------

